# What is your favorite underrated movies?



## dannygrey (Oct 29, 2012)

My list:
Babe: Pig in the City, Punch-Drunk Love, The Science of Sleep, Delicatessen, and The City of Lost Children.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 2, 2012)

Shocker, The Wolfman remake (one of many actually decent remakes), and most Asian horrors(ex. Noroi: The Curse, Ghastly, Coming Soon, the Haunted House Project, Paranormal Activity: Tokyo Nights, and Cello).


----------

